# New Year's concert in Vienna



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

An FYI...

Here is the orchestra's own page for obtaining tickets:

https://www.wienerphilharmoniker.at/new-years-concert/ticket-information#829

The price ranges are enormous.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Aurelian said:


> An FYI...
> 
> Here is the orchestra's own page for obtaining tickets:
> 
> ...


Not so long ago someone started another thread :
https://www.talkclassical.com/64096-vienna-phils-new-years.html?highlight=New+Year's+concert


----------

